# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Установка драйвера принтера чеков на WINDOWS 10

## Казбек0589

Приветствую. Проблема при установке принтера чеков (Tysso PRP085IIIT) на вин10. В диспетчере устройств определяется как "поддержка usb принтера" далее по инструкции в "Устройства" добавляю устройство вручную, указываю порт USB00x, указываю на местонахождение драйвера на диске после загрузки драйвера пишет - сейчас устройство будет установлено(примерно так) нажимаю далее... окно обновляется но ничего не меняется..и ошибки не выдает и не устанавливает. В чем может быть проблема? на Windows7 устанавливал аналогично встает без проблем. Драйвера с диска который идет в поставке с принтером, пробовал и новые с оф сайта. Что на WIN7 что на 10 разрядность процессора x64. Помогите люди добрые

----------


## galabut

Сам пол дня убил на поиски этого драйвера. Его можно скачать с оф.сайта, называется PRP-058K

----------

